# Good guitar school in Europe



## five_magics (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi all,


I live in Paris France and I'm looking forward to go to a guitar school next year.
Besides this one good school we have in Paris (ATLA), I was wondering if there are any schools anyone would know about in the UK? or anywhere else in Europe?
I saw there is BIMM in Britghton, but I met Guthrie at a clinic and he told me that he only teaches there once per term... 
Anyways any school suggestions/recomendations would be grately apreciated.


best


----------



## projectjetfire (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe try the London schools like ICMP and Guitar-X maybe?


----------



## avenge the rage (Apr 6, 2011)

There is Leeds college of music, have a look there and see if anything takes your fancy.

They seem to accommodate overseas students well, and i have heard they are one of the leading places for music in the UK, and possibly Europe.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 9, 2011)

Guthrie may only teach at BIMM once per term but they are still a very well respected school - same for Guitar-X and ICMP - well worth getting a prospectus or manifesto from them IMO.


----------



## mow468 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey,Alrite i`m really confused right now about which school i should be studying at.The US is far too expensive for me so im considering studying in The UK.I have applied to the ICMP and have been selected for their 1 year guitar program.Im also trying out their songwriting program(1 year) which i would ideally like to take up.Is the Institute good enough??Kindly help me out,if not what other places do you`ll suggest for good songwriting programs??Thanks a ton,Mow.


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 14, 2012)

I've heard good things about the ICMP. One of Carpathia's guitarists studies there on their BMus programme (and, in being an undergraduate, makes the rest of us feel ancient). Lots of breadth to their courses, it seems; he's a thoroughly shredtacular metal guitarist, but I hear stories about some of the mad stuff from every corner of the musical spectrum they have him learning.


----------



## Solodini (Feb 14, 2012)

There's RNCM in Manchester and RSAMD in Glasgow. Both are more traditionally focused. From what I hear, RNCM is better. I studied on the Popular Music programme at Edinburgh Napier uni. You can make a lot of the programme if you think about your subjects in relation to your intended career path and approach your assignments as opportunities to focus on an aspect of the brief which interests you. Most of my marks were pretty bad but I learned the things I wanted to learn through only loosely following the brief of most assignments.


----------



## mow468 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks a ton for all the feedback and suggestions.I shall check these places out.I also came across this place in los angeles which somehow falls in my budget.Its called The songwriting school of Los Angeles....


----------



## Grimbold (Feb 15, 2012)

you live in paris?
SO DO I!

whereabouts?

as for schools... um... the conservatoire in paris is apparently excellent IF you can get in (which is like impossible)


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 16, 2012)

The Consevatoire National de Musique (hello french guys) is indeed next to impossible to get in, as basically people getting in are already semi professionals with 15+ years of classical training. (yes, they do get in at 18-20, and it's not a typo) When you get out you're Chris Broderick, so to say, not a random fast playing wanker.
Besides I'm not sure they have an electric guitar department, they do have a classical one. (though at that level, it hardly matters).

BUT if you have the level to go in, it would be stupid not to and to go in another school. My father was a major graduate from CNSM and he ended up as second solist in Opera de Paris with the viola. Just so you get an idea of what is the goal and level of that school. He started the violin at 4.  (and yes I ended up as a metalhead, go figure)


----------



## Repner (Feb 17, 2012)

Solodini said:


> There's RNCM in Manchester and RSAMD in Glasgow. Both are more traditionally focused. From what I hear, RNCM is better. I studied on the Popular Music programme at Edinburgh Napier uni. You can make a lot of the programme if you think about your subjects in relation to your intended career path and approach your assignments as opportunities to focus on an aspect of the brief which interests you. Most of my marks were pretty bad but I learned the things I wanted to learn through only loosely following the brief of most assignments.



Does RSAMD (or the Royal Conservatoire of Scotland, as it's now known) have a guitar department? I looked at the website and didn't see anything


----------



## Solodini (Feb 18, 2012)

I have no idea, honestly. I've never paid it very much attention.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 24, 2012)

The Amsterdam Conservatory is awesome for jazz. They also have a rock/pop department these days, but I don't know much about it.


----------



## Grimbold (Feb 26, 2012)

Repner said:


> Does RSAMD (or the Royal Conservatoire of Scotland, as it's now known) have a guitar department? I looked at the website and didn't see anything


well at the uni level isn't it more important to study theory than just a specific instrument?


----------

